# Fat Cargo Bike



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

I still need to build/attach the rear cargo rack (among other things) but I couldn't resist taking it out for some test rides first. Not as long as a Big Dummy or Mundo, but it'll still have a good sized rear cargo rack.










I plan to use some of the Yuba accessories on the rear cargo rack.

More info here.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sweet*

:thumbsup:Nice work, can't wait to see the finished product! Its a nice medium wheelbase. An adventure camping bike for sure brah.


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Here are a couple updated pics with the preliminary rear rack. I'll be adding more rack supports in the near future.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats nice!


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Put 40 miles on the new bike yesterday... some pavement, but a lot of dirt and sand. I think I'll eventually end up with front and rear 29+ wheels on it (Rabbit Hole/Knard combo) to get more chain/tire clearance. In order to run the full fat in back I lose access to a couple cassette cogs.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## framebreak (Nov 1, 2013)

Jamesbond3 said:


> I would like to start bike riding to shed some baby weight what are the best bike trailer/bike combos?


I think that you should post a thread on that in the beginners corner.


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

Keep it up. This is a wonderful design and artful execution. I like the slightly extended wheelbase and slightly fat tires. You have hit upon a winning design that will probably be duplicated by others. I'd like to see one based on the 26+ tires.


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Thanks. The design is inspired by a Hunter Cycles bike that was built last year. I've wanted a fat cargo bike ever since I saw the first photos of the Chupacabra built by Traffic Cycle Design.


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a Big Dummy that has hauled all manner of groceries and misc. stuff plus elk and deer and chainsaws for trail work. What you created would work much better and faster than a fat bike (which I have) or a Dummy because of lighter weight and quicker utility. 90% of the time your design would be just right. This rest of the time a specialty bike would be better. 

Now to look up that Hunter bike for comparison!


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

I suppose what you have is a cross between the High Plains Drifter and the Super Scrambler. Rick Hunter is really skilled, quite an artist. but I like your basic design better.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

FTMN said:


> Thanks. The design is inspired by a Hunter Cycles bike that was built last year. ...


I believe you're talking about this one?










Saw it in a Bunyan Velo article. Very cool. Yours is nice as well. Stretched out fattie, in my opinion, is the perfect expedition rig.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

FTMN

Nice build. If your losing a couple of gears why not cosider an IGH.
What about a Pugs / Moonie front end?

Al


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Al. I've been tempted to try an IGH on other bike builds in the past, but never really felt they were worth the cost. 

I like the 29+ up front. If I need something fatter, my fat bike has Big Fat Larrys on it.


----------



## marlonbostik (Oct 15, 2011)

Apologies to unwanted behavior, link to another fat cargo bike project is deleted.

Purpose is not gain readers to blog, purpose is sharing information in this great subject.


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Not that it's what you're working with, but my 26x3" gazzaloddis fit in the Ute.
Personally, if Surly ever comes out with that 26x3" knard- I'd throw that in back.
I got REALLY burnt out trying to huff those gazzis back and forth, and when loaded- it's just harsh.

There's also Vee Rubber's 24x4" mission that On One is using on their baby fatty.


----------

